# Flounder Gigging Trip Wanted



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd love to go gigging with someone who knows the ropes. My wife is interested in going, also. If you are equipped for a trip, let me know. What I have to offer is maybe a trade for a regular fishing trip in my rig. I fish Trinity Bay mostly, but I can easily go to East Bay. I don't wade fish much anymore, so I fish out of my 24 foot Blazer Bay center console boat. If you're located in another bay, that's OK.

thanks
saltie dawg​


----------

